# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Shën Dhimitri i Selanikut - 26 tetor

## Albo

*Dëshmori i madh, i lavdishëm dhe çudibërës Shën Dhimitër Mirovliti*

Ishte nga Selaniku dhe jetoi në kohën e perandorit Dioklecian. Predikues i flaktë i Ungjillit, ushtar i patrembur i besimit, me një veprimtari bamirëse dhe popullaritet të gjerë, Shën Dhimitri ishte shtyllë për të krishterët e Selanikut.

Te Diokleciani e akuzuan Shën Dhimitrin jo vetëm që nuk respektonte idhujt, por edhe që nxiste haptazi përbuzjen ndaj tyre dhe lëçiste kudo disa prej paganëve në besën e re të Krishtit. E akuzuan se ishte shumë aktiv dhe i rrezikshëm për fenë pagane.

Diokleciani u vrenjt, u zemërua kundër Dhimitrit, por njëkohësisht u foli dhe atyre që kujtonin se ai i krishterë i flaktë do të guxonte të mos përfillte dhe urdhërin e vullnetin dhe të atij vetë, prandaj dërgoi menjëherë dhe e thiri në pallat.

Perandori, pas pyetjeve të para të zakonshme dhe pas pohimit të Dhimitrit se ishte i krishterë, i tha atij se dëshira perandorake ishte që ai të kthehej përsëri në fenë pagane, sepse vetëm perënditë pagane qenë për shekuj me radhë mbrojtës të shtetit romak dhe se vetëm ata mund të ruanin edhe në të ardhmen forcën dhe lavdinë e tij.

Dhimitri, si bëri përkulje plot nder e respekt para Dioklecianit i deklaroi se nuk do të gjente në tërë perandorinë e tij një shtetas aq besnik sa ai. Prandaj, shtoi, se e ndjente për detyrë t'i rrëfente me sinqeritetin më të madh tërë të vërtetën. Paganizmi ose idhujtaria me doktrinën e saj të gënjeshtërt e supersticioze dhe me moralin e saj të shthurur, është ajo që prish familjen, shoqërinë, shtetin dhe po e çon dita ditës në dekadencë. Prandaj, o mbret, theksoi së fundi Dhimitri, nuk mund të tradhtoj besimin e krishterë, i cili jo vetëm që i siguron shoqërisë shëndoshjen morale, por i hap botës rrugë të reja përparimi, lavdie dhe fuqie, sepse është e vetmja forcë morale rilindëse që pastron shpirtrat, nxit drejtësinë e vetmohimin dhe formon qytetarë dhe drejtues të ndershëm e punëtorë.

Diokleciani mendoi se ishte punë e kotë të ngulte këmbë më në këtë drejtim. Dha urdhër që të largohej dhe si e arrestoi, e burgosi.

Në burg shenjti mbeti mjaft javë. Mendonin se do të ishte më mirë ta linin aty të vdiste nga keqtrajtimi, se sa ta ekzekutonin.

Po ndodhi që në atë kohë do të zhvilloheshin në stadiumin e gjerë të Selanikut ndeshje të ndryshme. Dhe po bëheshin përgatitje të mëdha, se ndër to do të merrte pjesë edhe perandori.

Erdhi dhe dita e caktuar. Stadiumi u mbush plot e përplot. Merrnin pjesë autoritetet e qytetit, civilë e ushtarakë. Erdhi dhe vetë perandori i shoqëruar nga oborrtarët dhe zyrtarët e tjerë të lartë të shtetit.

Ndërmjet atletëve të shumtë që do të merrnin pjesë në ndeshjet, dallohej sidomos një atlet trupmadh, por edhe shumë i shkathët e i fuqishëm, që quhej Lie. Ky gëzonte famën se me të gjithë sa ishte ndeshur deri tani, i kishte mundur. Kështu që nuk guxonte njeri të ndeshej me të. Ky doli dhe atë ditë në arenë. Kasneci i ftonte atletët që të paraqiteshin për t'u ndeshur me të, po s'guxonte njeri. Atëherë kasneci, me sugjerim të parisë dhe leje të perandorit, nisi të provokonte të krishterët, duke thënë se nëse Perëndia e tyre do të ishte i vërtetë, do t'i ndihmonte që ta mundnin Lieun.

Sapo u dëgjua thirrja, një i ri i dobët po i bukur, doli me nxitim nga stadiumi nëpër rrugët e ngushta të Selanikut. Kush ishte? Ku po shkonte? Dhe përse?

Emrin e kishte Nestor, ishte i krishterë dhe bënte pjesë në grupin e të rinjve të krishterë që drejtonte Shën Dhimitri. Nestori ishte prekur nga ai provokim i ulët i paganëve dhe dëshironte me zemër e me shpirt që të ndeshej me Lieun dhe me emrin e Krishtit ta mundte e kështu të ulte para botës ambicien e të përgatiste fuqinë dhe vërtetësinë e besimit të krishterë. Ja, pra, pse iku me nxitim nga Stadiumi dhe shkoi për të takuar Shën Dhimitrin dhe t'i marrte lejen dhe bekimin për t'u ndeshur. Shën Dhimitri e përqafoi, foli shkurt me të, i dha guxim dhe e siguroi për fitoren.

Ndërkaq qenë zhvilluar ndeshje të tjera. Kur, pa pritur, në një provokim të kasnecit për Lieun, i riu i krishterë doli në arenë dhe deklaroi se ai ishte gati të ndeshej. Deklarata bëri përshtypje në radhët e atletëve. Si ishte e mundur të ndesheshe tani me një atlet aq të dëgjuar? Si nuk i vinte keq për rininë dhe bukurinë e tij të veçantë? Po ai nguli këmbë dhe ndeshja duhet të bëhej.

Lieu sapo e pa, tregoi një lloj shpërfilljeje. Në fillim madje, refuzoi që të pranonte. Unë, thoshte, jam atlet, s'jam vrasës. Po Nestori, me fjalët që i tha, e detyroi të pranonte. Dhe u vunë ballë për ballë me shpatat në dorë.

Ndërkaq Shën Dhimitri falej në burg për fitoren e nxënësit të tij të dashur. Po kështu dhe të krishterët që ndodheshin në stadium i luteshin mistikisht Jisuit për këtë qëllim. Po edhe vetë Nestori po këtë punë bënte, I lutej Zotit të përsëritej edhe në këtë rast çudia e Davidit të vogël, birit të Jeseut, kundër egoizmit dhe ambicies së gjigandit Goliath.

Kur kundërshtarët u vunë në lëvizje, tërë populli i paganëve pa përjashtuar dhe vetë perandorin, po hapnin sytë për të parë rrëzimin dhe gjakun e të riut të krishterë. Po, papritur, një klithmë tmerri e habie prej mijëra e mijëra gjoksesh mbushi tërë stadiumin. Nestori me një shpejtësi të habitshme pasi thirri "0 Perëndi i Shën Mitrit, ndihmomë!", e goditi për vdekje Lieun, duke mos e lënë jo që të fitonte, por as edhe të mbrohej. Duke shmangur me mjeshtëri goditjen e parë që donte t'i jepte atleti pagan, i nguli vetë shpatën në gjoks. Më kot atëherë ai lëvizi si tigër i tërbuar, duke e ndjerë veten keq, jo aq pse do të vdiste, por për turpin dhe humbjen që pësoi. Dora iu eliminua, kurse trupi i ra për tokë pa frymë e pa jetë.

Para atij rezultati paganët nuk mbajtën të paktën as tormat më fillestare të mirësjelljes. Jo vetëm që s'e duartrokitën Nestorin, por u ngritën si maniakë kundër atij. Fitorja e tij u quajt krim i pafalshëm. Dhe me mijëra zëra kërkonin ekzekutimin e tij në vend. Perandori nguroi të kryente një akt të tillë të turpshëm. Historia e atletizmit nuk paraqiste një shembull të tillë. Ai nuk dëshironte të njolloste vetveten duke urdhëruar një vrasje të tillë të ulët. Po masat, të nxitura nga njerëzit e oborrit, fshehurazi, bërtisnin me kërcënim. Dhe Perandori atëherë dha pëlqimin: "Le t'i pritet koka atij të krishteri!" Dhe iu pre. Ajo britmë fanatike e plot urrejtje, e gëzonte zemrën e Nestorit. Tërbimi që shfaqnin paraqiste dobësinë e tyre. S'ishte e mjaftë që e kishin humbur fitoren. Dëshironin t'i shtonin vetes edhe peshën e pandershmërisë. Sepse vrasja e Nestorit nuk ishte vetëm krim, por edhe poshtërsi, edhe turp. Uli, pra, kokën e tij të nderuar dhe me goditjen e shpatës dha shpirtin që të ngjitej akoma më i zbukuruar para krijuesit të jetës dhe njëkohësisht burimit të bukurisë së pavdekshme.

Pas pak, hapat e rëndë të ushtarëve dëgjoheshin edhe në oborrin e burgut ku mbahej Dhimitri. Rojtari hapi derën dhe ushtarët hynë për të zbatuar urdhërin që u ishte dhënë. Dhimitri ishte informuar për shkakun e dënimit të tij. Ai dënohej jo vetëm pse ngulte këmbë në pohimin e tij që ishte i krishterë, por edhe sepse ishtë mësues i Nestorit të ri dhe udhëheqës i gjithë rinisë së krishterë të Kishës së Selanikut. Atëherë kuptoi dhe pse Nestori kishte dalë fitues. Falënderoi Perëndinë nga zemra, dhe krejt i qetë e pa frikë u paraqit para trupës ushtarake të ekzekutimit, duke thënë: 
"Bëni, pra, o xhelatë, detyrën tuaj. Të krishterët do të fitojnë, viktimat do t'i mposhtin vrasësit e tyre".

Plot shpata shpuan tej e tej gjoksin dhe brinjët e tij. Dhe kështu u vra Dëshmori i madh Shën Mitri, i cili shkëlqeu me madhështi ndërmjet mësuesve më të flaktë dhe atletëve më të shkëlqyer të Besimit të Shenjtë të Krishtit.

Shën Dhimitër Mirovlitin, dëshmorin e madh, të lavdishëm e çudibërës, Kisha jonë Orthodhokse e kremton çdo vit më 26 tetor, kurse dëshmorin Shën Nestor e kremton të nesërmen më 27 tetor.

----------


## Albo

Sot eshte Dita e Shen Dhimitrit. Festojne emrin te gjithe ata qe kane emrin Dhimiter, Dhimtraq, Mitro, Dhimitrulla, etj.

Eshte nje nga shenjtoret me te respektuar dhe me te lashte ne trojet shqiptare, duke qene se martirizimi i tij ndodhi ne Selanik.

Lexoni me lart jeten e shenjtorit.

----------


## pranvera bica

Sot eshte festa e Shen Mitrit ,ta gezojne emrin gjithe Dhimitrat e forumit e me gjere!Respekte per ju Albo qe kujtoni keto festa te bukura qe bashkojne zemrat e njerezve.

----------


## Snow^White

*Kisha e Shen Dhimitrit ne Selanik eshte nje nga gjerat me madheshtore te Ortodoksizmit qe kam pare.....Kur hyn atje brenda Ndjen vertet qetesi*

----------


## Matrix

Gezuar diten e Shen Dhimitrit.

Me lutjet e tij, Perendia yne: ATI, BIRI dhe SHPIRTI I SHENJTE, na meshirofte, mbrofte dhe na shpetofte! AMIN!

----------


## ilia spiro

Ta gezojne Emrin ata qe jane pagezuar: Dhimiter, Dhimitraq, Mitro, Dhimitra, Dhimitrulla!

----------


## Matrix

*Pjese nga Leximet e dites:*
_
1 Ti, pra, biri im, forcohu në hirin që është në Krishtin Jezus;
2 dhe ato që dëgjove nga unë përpara shumë dëshmitarëve, jepua njerëzve besnikë, që do të jenë të aftë të mësojnë edhe të tjerë.
3 Ti, pra, duro pjesën tënde të vuajtjeve, si një ushtar i mirë i Jezu Krishtit.
4 Sepse asnjë nga ata që shkojnë ushtarë nuk ngatërrohet me punërat e jetës, që t`i pëlqejë atij që e mori ushtar.
5 Po ashtu, nëse dikush merr pjesë në gara, nuk kurorëzohet po të mos ketë luftuar sipas rregullave.
6 Bujku që mundohet duhet ta marrë i pari pjesën e fryteve.
7 Mendo për ato që të them, sepse Zoti do të të japë mend për të gjitha.
8 Kujto që Jezu Krishti, nga fisi i Davidit, u ngjall së vdekuri sipas ungjillit tim,
9 për të cilin unë po vuaj deri edhe në pranga posi keqbërës; por fjala e Perëndisë nuk lidhet në pranga.
10 Prandaj unë i duroj të gjitha për shkak të të zgjedhurve, që ata të kenë shpëtimin që është në Krishtin Jezus, bashkë me lavdi të përjetshme._

*2 Timoteut 2:1-10*

_17 Këtë ju urdhëroj: ta doni njëri-tjetrin.
18 Nëse bota ju urren, ta dini se më ka urryer mua para jush.
19 Po të ishit nga bota, bota do të donte të vetët; por sepse nuk jeni nga bota, por unë ju kam zgjedhur nga bota, prandaj bota ju urren.
20 Kujtoni fjalën që ju thashë: "Shërbëtori nuk është më i madh se i zoti". Nëse më kanë përndjekur mua, do t`ju përndjekin edhe ju; nëse kanë zbatuar fjalën time, do të zbatojnë edhe tuajën.
21 Të gjitha këto gjëra do t`jua bëjnë për shkak të emrit tim, sepse nuk e njohin atë që më ka dërguar.
22 Po të mos kisha ardhur dhe të mos u kisha folur atyre, nuk do të kishin faj; por tani ata nuk kanë asnjë shfajësim për mëkatin e tyre.
23 Kush më urren mua, urren edhe Atin tim.
24 Po të mos kisha bërë në mes tyre vepra që askush tjetër nuk ka bërë, nuk do të kishin faj; por tani, përkundrazi, e kanë parë, dhe më kanë urryer mua dhe Atin tim.
25 Por kjo ndodhi që të përmbushet fjala e shkruar në ligjin e tyre: "Më kanë urryer pa shkak".
26 Por kur të vijë Ngushëlluesi, që do t`ju dërgoj prej Atit, Fryma e së vërtetës, që del nga Ati im, ai do të dëshmojë për mua.
27 Edhe ju, gjithashtu, do të dëshmoni, sepse ishit me mua që nga fillimi``
1 ``Jua kam thënë këto gjëra, që të mos skandalizoheni.
2 Do t`ju përjashtojnë nga sinagogat; madje po vjen ora kur, kushdo që t`ju vrasë, do të mendojë se i ka kryer një shërbim Perëndisë._

*Ungjilli sipas Joanit 15:17-16:2*

----------


## Matrix

*Tropari i shenjtorit:*

_Perluftar te madh, neper rreziqe,
te ka gjetur ty bota e tere,
se i theve paganet o athlofor
dhe e rrezove fodullin Lie perdhe
kur e forcove deshmorin Nestor ne stad
Gjithashut o shenjt ju lut Jisu Krishtit Perendi
T'u fale shpirteve tona perdellimin e madh!_

----------


## Matrix

*Reliket e shenjtorit:*

----------


## ilia spiro

Thone se nje arome e mrekullueshme, sikur eshte nje pafundesi lulesh eremira, ndihet ne kete vend te shenjte.

----------


## ilia spiro

Gezuar diten e Shen Dhimitrit, martirit te madh, me ndermjetimet e Tij, o Zot Jisu Krisht Perendi, shpeto shpirtrat tane!
Amin!

----------


## Archon

Sot Kisha jone e shenjte kujton Shen Dhimitrin. Festojne emrin te gjithe ata qe mbajne kete emer dhe derivatet e tij.Gezuar




Muzikë Bizantine Shqip - Përlëshorja e shën Dhimitrit. psal Theodhor Peci

----------


## Irenna

"Përluftar të madh, nëpër rreziqe,
të ka gjetur ty bota e tërë,
se i theve paganët o athlofor
dhe e rrëzove fodullin Lie përdhe
kur e forcove dëshmorin Nestor në stad
Gjithashtu o shenjt ju lut Jisu Krishtit Perëndi
T'u falë shpirteve tona përdëllimin e madh!

----------


## Albo

Gezuar festen e Shen Dhimitrit te gjithe orthodhokseve!

Gezuar edhe te gjithe atyre qe mbajne emrin e shenjtorit dhe festojne emrin ne kete dite.

Albo

----------

